# Chicago one of a kind show Day 2



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Day 2 of the Chicago one of a kind show will begin in just a few hours. The first day had quite a few people come through and a few sales . If the first day is any indication the next few should be great. I am always amazed at the creativity shown by the exhibitors . If you are in the area come to the merchandise mart 8th floor and plan to spend the better part of the day. I'm in booth 4052 so pop by and say Hi .

One of a kind website
www.oneofakindshowchicago.com


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

Good luck, I hope you have a very successful show!


----------



## alexsutula (Jan 14, 2010)

I am very interested to know how this show worked out for you. I saw applications for this show on zapplication.com for New York as well as Chicago and was interested in it for next year. The only show i have participated in was a local art show in Cleveland's historic district. I didn't have any cash and carry items but had several hundred people show serious interest. I also obtained 2 custom jobs from it, not to mention an increase in ego, which i previously didn't have. The booth was only $125 and was a 2 day event, definitely worth my time.

How did the show work out for you? What kind of traffic came through? What kind of products did you have? Were you able to move any high-ticket items? Have you had any call backs from interested people from the show? How much was the booth fee?

i heard rumors about some shows requiring a percentage of the sales from each booth at these art shows. Is that accurate?


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Standard 10×10 booth at this show is $2000. includes drayage, lights, hard wall, electric, carpet,storage. Huge show with large number of people coming through . I primarily sell furniture but also have some smaller cash and carry items. I have done this show for the past 3 years and I will be doing it again in dec '10. I feel that it is worth my time and money but you may feel differently. I would suggest testing the waters this year with some shows to get a better feel for shows before applying/accepting . Columbus has a nice high end show in June. Not sure of the deadline for apps (check zapp) . I do about 7-10 shows per year. You could also consider the Philadelphia furniture show, Baltimore furniture show, Providence furniture show, or Milwaukee furniture show.

there are shows that do want a percentage of sales but I have never (and never will ) done such a show.

!">







</a>!


----------

